# He's watching me



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

(safe at home. can't see me here.)
nah, I just silently left before he got his glasses. but I _hope_ he's not gonna do it tomorrow.


----------



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

ok. I'm safe now. thanks, everyone. he stopped today.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

jeez? tell him 'back off'. my inner ragebeast wants me to suggest 'back THE FUCK off' but my inner ragebeast is five, not fifty-five. it doesn't care about things like principal's offices and getting to stay in school when you're not the perpetrator.

OP, i'm not trying to blame you or put you on the spot, but it bothers me to think this option of being straightforward and clear apparently isn't even an option for you? all this roundabout clever-clever brainstorming stuff. 

tell him no. tell him to stop. tell him it isn't okay. and if he doesn't act like he understands no means no yet, then escalate. 

all of this is of course based on an assumption that you're in a culture and an environment that pays at least lip service to issues like bullying and autonomy of people's personal space.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if you're serious or not but this is advice centre so I will give you advice. If it's not serious, it belongs in some other section of this website. 

This is excessive paranoia, and anxiety. No one is watching you, and even if they're looking at you, they probably don't care and you don't need to be so concerned about what they think. 

Don't be offended by this but you need to see a counselor and do some CBT exercises. This is some form of social anxiety, to care what people think this much.


----------



## cosmoetic (Mar 24, 2020)

Lol either he’s got a crush or really bad at reading social cues. I would laugh and look at him and say, “you stalking me or something? You’re like always looking over my shoulder, kinda weird dude.” Or ask, “is there something you need?” And if he says no or says something else, just reply. “Oh cause I kinda wanted to just chill out here with some quiet time” then put on headphones and try not to worry about him. That’s what I would do anyway. If they don’t take a subtle hint then you’re going to have to assert yourself to tell him to back off.


----------



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

cosmoetic said:


> Lol either he’s got a crush or really bad at reading social cues. I would laugh and look at him and say, “you stalking me or something? You’re like always looking over my shoulder, kinda weird dude.” Or ask, “is there something you need?” And if he says no or says something else, just reply. “Oh cause I kinda wanted to just chill out here with some quiet time” then put on headphones and try not to worry about him. That’s what I would do anyway. If they don’t take a subtle hint then you’re going to have to assert yourself to tell him to back off.


um I'm a boy


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Is he still doing it?


----------



## robertmayson (Jun 22, 2020)

I think He just fall in love... I recommend you read His Secret Obsession by James Bauer e-Book is a guide to help all women attract and hold the interest. Men and women are really different from His Secret Obsession with each other in behavior and mannerisms. Men have deep-rooted instincts which His Secret Obsession act on.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

xraydav said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious or not but this is advice centre so I will give you advice. If it's not serious, it belongs in some other section of this website.
> 
> This is excessive paranoia, and anxiety. No one is watching you, and even if they're looking at you, they probably don't care and you don't need to be so concerned about what they think.
> 
> Don't be offended by this but you need to see a counselor and do some CBT exercises. This is some form of social anxiety, to care what people think this much.


Did you even read the OP? he's in school and another person is reading on his screen, sometimes out loud for others to hear, one doesn't have to have social anxiety to be bothered by that.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

attic said:


> Did you even read the OP? he's in school and another person is reading on his screen, sometimes out loud for others to hear, one doesn't have to have social anxiety to be bothered by that.


You haven't read the OP, (which means original post) because it says nothing about school, that would be the following posts on the thread.

Social anxiety is an anxiety in relation to other people, usually based in cognitive distortions. Yes, being anxious and having distorted thoughts in response to someone non-violently staring at your computer screen is something that needs to be helped.

Especially as the individual can always tell them to leave or get up and leave themselves, and take some self initiative.

I think you need to understand what the implications of social anxiety are yourself, it can also be anxiety which creates problems with taking initiative in social situations as others do


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

QwertyCTRL. said:


> Ok, there's this guy who's always looking behind my back at what I'm doing on my computer. It's creepy, and now he wants to know about it. he's saying his thoughts, and loudly, so he's getting others interested. It's annoying, because I can't react fast enough to close the tabs. I don't know how to make him stop.
> PS. It's nothing bad that I'm Searching up, it's just that if he saw something like this website, right now, he'd say out loud "what was that?" or, worse, "personality cafe?" or, if I was on a coding website... ok, you get the point. I don't know why he does it, but I hate it.


Start polite. Ask him to please back off. You don't appreciate it. If he continues the behavior, escalate slowly. If it takes you being rude to demonstrate he's being rude, so be it. Get others involved if you need to. 


* *




It may get to the point where you have to say: "Back the fuck off!"


----------

